
It's Okay to Not Have an Opinion About Everything - dwaxe
http://www.themacro.com/articles/2016/06/andrew-mason/
======
exolymph
Comments here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11956196](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11956196)

------
ghughes
As interviews with founders go, this one is not very enlightening.

------
newobj
Nice to hear that sentiment, because personally I've reached "peak opinion"
(that is, "peak hearing of opinions")

